
Why I switched back to Google Chrome over Mozilla’s new CEO - mkr-hn
http://mkronline.com/2014/04/01/i-switched-back-to-google-chrome-over-mozillas-new-ceo/
======
sspiff
I find the revival of interest in his political donation since his rise to
become CEO a little ridiculous.

When I first found out, I was shocked and maybe even a little upset. But I
don't see him using Mozilla to advocate his own political beliefs, and I find
his argument of "checking political and religious opinions at the door" when
going into Mozilla good enough.

I don't see why we have to make such a big deal out of his personal opinion,
as long as we don't have any indication that he'll be using his position at
Mozilla to further his political agenda.

If we start hearing about gay men being refused to work at Mozilla under
suspicious circumstances, or other such abuses, then I'll be outraged.

~~~
voicereasonish
Anything related to gay marriage has become totally "good vs evil". There's no
middle ground, no nuanced arguments.

If you're against gay marriage, then you're obviously a homophobic religious
gay bashing evil hitler.

I'm glad he stood up for what he believes in and put his money where his mouth
was. If only more people (on all sides of arguments) did the same.

~~~
zimpenfish
I don't think it's become that and I don't believe he's "a homophobic
religious gay bashing evil hitler". I do believe it's a mistake promoting a
contentious[1] person to CEO since that's pretty much guaranteed to cause a PR
shitstorm like this.

[1] Allegedly three board members quit because they wanted an outside hire
instead of Eich (unrelated to the Prop 8 issue).

~~~
momentarily
SJWs will find a problem with absolutely anyone and anything. You can never
please SJWs. The only winning move is not to negotiate with them at all.

------
INTPenis
This is not a good reason to use a less secure browser.

Let's face it, Mozilla Firefox is more open and provides a higher level of
control over Javascript (a very common thing used for launching browser
exploits) than Chrome.

So essentially this author is compromising with their security due to the
personal opinions of a CEO. This to me is not a good reason to switch browser.

------
digitalengineer
I never understood how a Libertarian can be against gays. Maximum freedom and
small government but not in someone's bedroom?

~~~
daveqr
What makes you think he's "against gays"? How do you know he's not gay
himself?

~~~
digitalengineer
The bill states "Only marriage between a man and a woman is valid or
recognized in California."

~~~
momentarily
Right. It doesn't state "death to all gays".

~~~
digitalengineer
It didn't say 'death to all colored people' either back in the day. Just the
color of their skin made them different. Now, just who someone chooses to
love. Why do I feel the need to defend myself? But okay, in case you're
wondering, I'm married and have been for 14 years after beeing with the same
girl for 7 years during college. Yeah, thats long... In my country same-sex
marrige has been possible for years. I teach my kids they can decide for
themself who they wish to love.

~~~
momentarily
None of this is relevant. You made a baseless allegation. There is no grounds
for claiming that Eich is against gays.

------
Grue3
Enjoy your botnet.

~~~
mkr-hn
What botnet?

~~~
Grue3
Google Chrome. Sends your every keypress straight to Google.

~~~
mkr-hn
Do you mind sharing where you heard this?

~~~
Grue3
How do you think it offers autocompletions? Magic?

~~~
mkr-hn
That's not

> _every keypress straight to Google_

------
Dewie
So he boycotts Mozilla and instead goes to Chrome, Which Google is behind.
Google, one of the major (the biggest?) contributors of Mozilla.

> You’re probably wondering: “Why now?” The donation came to light in 2012.
> It’s simple: He was a low level functionary back then. He had no more power
> than the cashier who ranted at me about the “War on Christmas.”

Wasn't Eich the CTO of Mozilla back then? That position must be very impotent
at Mozilla, I guess.

------
momentarily
Oh, enough with this shit already.

Stop spamming Hacker News with your insane activism, which is nothing more
than bigotry under the guise of anti-bigotry.

Take this shit back to the SJW ghettoes of tumblr, where it belongs.

~~~
mkr-hn
What makes you think I'm a SJW? I'm an active member of /r/TumblrInAction.

~~~
momentarily
Trying to oust Brendan Eich out of his professional position because you don't
like his personal opinions is SJW-style bigotry and harassment. It's an
example of everything that is wrong with the SJW scene. You don't try to
convince people through civil debate (and just give up if you can't), you
insult/bully/harass/mob/threaten/disenfranchise people into accepting your
position. This is beyond the pale.

~~~
mkr-hn
> _Trying to oust Brendan Eich out of his professional position because you
> don 't like his personal opinions is SJW-style bigotry and harassment._

You've confused me with someone else. I haven't called for him to step down or
for Mozilla to fire him.

~~~
momentarily
That's the endgame for this entire witch hunt against him.

~~~
mkr-hn
Who's talking about a witch hunt? My article is about my personal decision to
choose another browser, and the conditions for reconsidering Firefox. None of
those conditions involve him losing his job. I don't think you actually read
it.

~~~
momentarily
Don't play dumb. All of this so-called "activism" is meant to put pressure on
Mozilla to fire Eich. It is a witch hunt. And you are complicit.

~~~
mkr-hn
> _Don 't play dumb. All of this so-called "activism" is meant to put pressure
> on Mozilla to fire Eich. It is a witch hunt. And you are complicit._

This from the person who doesn't think we should interpret and judge a man's
public anti-equality political contributions? Why do you give the benefit of
the doubt to him and no one else?

~~~
momentarily
I am calling you out as complicit in the witch hunt against Eich, whih you
are. It is as simple as that.

